# Floor Rug and Sun Loungers



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a floor rug and at least 2 sun loungers for my balcony. 
I live in Archangelos and would like any help in where i can purchase these items.

Thanks


----------

